

New ESPN.com homepage - brandnewlow
http://www.espn.com
1.  I punched ESPN.com into my browser.
2.  I'm greeted by the most confusing interstitial ad I've seen in a while.  I did not like how it messed with the reality of what I thought I was looking at.
3. Then I got a popup.
4.  Then the new site loaded incredibly slowly and crashed my browser.<p>Won't be going back there for a while.
======
redorb
Good update, atleast a step in the right direction; the auto play was
annoying... although it now looks like ford owns the page - guess they have a
"look like you own the page" ad package...

\- espn.com comes in at 213 objects, 200 images - and If I'm correct I have
1.3mb in size - this is horrible I used

<http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze/>

------
jonknee
I'm happy. They got rid of the auto-playing video side bar.

~~~
streblo
Thank god they did, I avoided ESPN.com like the plague just because of their
annoying auto playing videos.

~~~
thomasmallen
And I installed FlashBlock.

------
Jasber
Any site that uses an interstitial on its homepage deserves to be beaten over
the head. This breaks usability rules left and right.

Hopefully this is just for the launch of the site and not permanent.

------
newmediaclay
With the removal of the auto playing video and cleaner overall design, this is
definitely an improvement. We blogged about it a few weeks ago:
[http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/top-5-improvements-
of-...](http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/top-5-improvements-of-espncom-
redesign)

------
sjs382
I love it. MAJOR improvement on the old version, even though I prefer sites
like this to be aligned left.

I always keep my browser at 1024 wide so the fixed size is perfect for me.

They got rid of the flash sections that cycle through headlines, which was a
major peeve of mine. I couldn't right click them to open in new tabs.

------
ibsulon
I've been using the beta for a while. It's changed a lot from the original
implementation. I still hate how the two pulldown menus are right next to each
other - try reaching "nfl" on the list of sports with the mouse coming from
the top of the screen - it's an exercise in frustration.

~~~
jdminhbg
Well, when the All Sports pulldown comes down, its NFL entry is in exactly the
same place as the NFL toolbar entry, so it's no different. Kind of a nice
touch.

------
vlad
Looks the same to me, except that I do not see any stories about New England
Patriots post-season results this year.

------
wigglywonk
The old ESPN site was just god-awful. This new one is better. I'll still
probably never visit, but at least now I'll call it that "less awful site I
never go to" instead of that 'horrible horrible site I never go to' :-).

~~~
brandnewlow
It crashes my browser every time I visit. That's pretty annoying.

------
scorxn
The background fade looks like hell at ~1600px wide and doesn't even matte to
the correct color on the right. Guess color correction took a backseat to ad
planning.

------
brandnewlow
Editor's: thanks for cleaning this up and making it useful to HN. Sorry for
the originally lame submission.

------
makaimc
The new site seems to be even slower than the old one, which was a slug in its
own right.

~~~
johns
Possible due to higher traffic from people checking out the new site.
Personally, I like it, especially compared to the old site (though I think
they could do without one of the page-wide ads).

------
chez17
Looks like it was done by the same people who did IGN's new home page.

------
indraneel24
Not that great, but an improvement in its own right.

